# Akbash or Anatolian X - Coming next Friday - Need Advice - Long Sorry



## tressa27884 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all.
I've been lucky enough to get a dog from National Anatolian Rescue.  I currently live on a small property 1/4 acre, with chickens, and dogs.  I'm getting ready to move to a house on 13 acres with chickens, horses, goats, and dogs.  This new girl 'Bella' will be arriving soon.  She is a two year old experienced with goats, dogs and cats.  How do I ensure a good transition into my household?

Also any ideas on her breed would be appreciated.  Thanks

Tressa


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 13, 2012)

First let me commend you for your noble act of rescuing a dog!
Secondly  did you ask them WHY was she given for adoption?
I hope that it was valid reasons; sick owner, liquidating farm.
Sometimes the reasons are not spoken; bad behavior with certain animals!
I hope this is not your case.

If all is good as you described; experienced with (all) livestock, the transition should be smooth  meaning after you are on your 13 acres. With  acre that could be really tough.

Just keep a close eye for the first couple of weeks. To ensure safety of every animal involved, keep her either on a long rope first, or in enclosed area, next to your flock that she is going to guard and see how she is reacting.

Best of luck!


----------



## tressa27884 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks.  She and another dog were taken to the shelter when her elderly person lost the farm.  I tried to get them both, but the other was adopted out of the shelter before I could get them.  She is an experienced LGD with goats - how hard will it be to transfer that over to include the other animals on the ranch.  The temporary foster had her in her home for one night and she did great with the kids and cats - but preferred to be outside.  I'm thinking that if she prefers to be outside she can have access to the hay barn for warmth and shelter, or if she chooses in any one of the stables with her choice of horses.  Here at my small place I have chickens, I'm hoping to get her accustomed to them.  At the ranch there have been predators in the past that got the chickens, so they're not allowed to free range.  I'm hoping Bella's arrival will change that.  We haven't had any issues with the horses, but there are coyotes up there, and they have been known to try to go after the goats and mini horses.  

Basically; Bella can be anything she wants to be - I'm hopeful she'll continue to be an LGD, but if she wants to be a pet - she can be that too.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 13, 2012)

From your small picture is hard to say....
Her face does resemble Akbash. Hovever, they don't come black. Akbash is white or ivory.

Anatolians could be black. Not very common, but possible.

Seems like she is pretty laid back, from what you saying that she was good with cats, children....
As to the chickens, you will tell us  after you find out

The fact that she wanted to go outside it's a good sign. This is what LGD's do.
They want to go to work 
They do come inside when invited, but after few minutes good LGD will be scratching the door to let him out.

Try to post more pictures.
And again, best of luck!


----------



## tressa27884 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are hopefully better pictures.  Whatever she is - I think she's beautiful & she will have a forever home with us.
Tressa


----------



## Grazer (Apr 14, 2012)

Bella is just gorgeous; what a beauty!
She does not look like an Anatolian Shepherd/Akbash mix to me either. Although like Mzyla said, it is technically possible for an Anatolian to be black.
The only dark Anatolian or Kangal I've ever seen, was a black and tan one; so different from this color.
Bella reminds me of the Macedonian Karaman shepherd, a recently developed LGD breed. But being that they're so rare (I've never seen one in real life), I don't know how big is a chance that she's that.

Anyway, a couple of pics of the Karaman.












A lot of LGD's that are wonderful with sheep and goats are often not very good with say chicken or bunnies if they've never been properly socialized and trained to guard them.
So it's a good idea to only have her supervised around chicken in the beginning until you feel like you can trust her around them.

Anyway, she looks like a gem! Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 16, 2012)

tressa, she is beautiful!  Love her eye color.  I think that you are going into this with the right attitude.  It is not really about what breed she is, rather that she will be accepted by you and your homestead in whatever capacity she choses.  It's a win-win for you!  I think that Grazer may be on to something with the pictures that were posted.  Bellas face is thinner, but the color match is quite similar.  What handsome dogs Grazer.  It amazes me how many different breeds there are out there.  

Make sure you keep us updated with her progress!  And most importantly enjoy her!


----------



## tressa27884 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all!  I will have her in my car and heading home Friday at 11:00.  We're going to live at the small space until probably June 1st which gives us plenty of time to know each other and for some basic training.  As of June 1st we'll all move to the ranch full time, and we can adjust as necessary.  I'm sure we'll sort it out.  I do hope she likes the horses, as it will allow her a lot more freedom - but either way she will be loved...


----------

